# Jsoup: PHP-Tags bereiten Probleme?



## NoUser (27. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade folgendes Problem: Ich möchte aus einem HTML-Dokument alle PHP-Codeabschnitte herausfiltern. Dazu wollte ich Jsoup verwenden. Dieser Parser (ich weiß: es ist ein HTML- und kein PHP-Parser) erzeugt daraus jedoch nicht einmal ansatzweise sinnvollen Code.

Ich hoffe, ich habe irgendetwas übersehen und es gibt eine einfache Möglichkeit JSoup diese speziellen Tags beizubringen.

Danke im Voraus für alle Gedanken!


----------



## AlexSpritze (27. Feb 2012)

NoUser hat gesagt.:


> ich habe gerade folgendes Problem:


du willst mit einem HTML-Parser PHP parsen?

Da serverseitig aus PHP-Code HTML (und vielleicht noch andere, client-seitige Skripte) gezaubert werden, wäre es nicht sinnvoll, den HTML-Code mitsamt PHP erstmal durch einen PHP-Interpreter zu jagen?


----------



## NoUser (3. Mrz 2012)

AlexSpritze hat gesagt.:


> du willst mit einem HTML-Parser PHP parsen?
> 
> Da serverseitig aus PHP-Code HTML (und vielleicht noch andere, client-seitige Skripte) gezaubert werden, wäre es nicht sinnvoll, den HTML-Code mitsamt PHP erstmal durch einen PHP-Interpreter zu jagen?




Wie bereits gesagt: Ich möchte aus einem HTML-Dokument alle PHP-Codeabschnitte herausfiltern, nicht parsen. Ich möchte lediglich eine Struktur von JSAP erzeugen lassen, die PHP-Code wie andere Tags beinhaltet.


----------

